# Man, it's HOT!



## dampeoples (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Jim (May 31, 2007)

60's now, 80's over the weekend!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 31, 2007)

60's - it was 95* beside the stream near my house at 3 pm today


----------



## JustFishN (May 31, 2007)

it's 68 here right now... we have been having some nice warm weather...then this...yuck..and its rainy


----------



## bassboy1 (May 31, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> it's 68 here right now... we have been having some nice warm weather...then this...yuck..and its rainy


What we wouldn't give for some rain down here...


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 31, 2007)

93* here around 3 today......i like warm weather but not this warm...


----------



## Anonymous (May 31, 2007)

it was 105* on my back porch today.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 1, 2007)

its getting about that hot here in california.


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> it was 105* on my back porch today.



When it gets that hot around here (they let you go home from work)!


----------

